# New Billet Shifter 2006 GTO



## gtonay (Feb 23, 2009)

Highly recommend and love this shifter. If you want a short tight shifter this is it!!!! It is amazing and a little bit noisier than stock but nothing that bothers me and that's saying something :lol:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Any of the aftermarket shifters are an improvement over the stock one. I have the street version of the GMM Ripshifter and feel the same way you do about your Billet Shifter.


----------

